
The Deadly Airship Race - ZeljkoS
http://timharford.com/2019/11/cautionary-tales-ep-4-the-deadly-airship-race/
======
ZeljkoS
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imperial_Airship_Scheme](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imperial_Airship_Scheme)

